# Phoenix bios continuous beep error



## zaknafein72 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello all, this is my first post in the forums. I have recently had a problem with my computer and was wondering if anyone could provide some assistance. 


First of all, here are the specs of my computer:

Emachines 6524

Processor: AMD Athlon™ 64 3500+ Processor (64-bit with AMD64 Technology) (2.20GHz, 2000MHz FSB, 512KB L2 cache)

Operating System:Genuine Microsoft® Windows® XP Media Center Edition 2005

Chipset:	ATI RS482

Memory:	1024MB DDR (2 × 512MB), 400MHz Dual Channel
Expandable to 4GB

Hard Drive:	200GB (7200rpm, 2MB cache)

Optical Drives:	16x DVD±RW multiformat double layer drive
48x CD-ROM drive

Video:	ATI Radeon® Xpress 200 (PCI-Express® )
Up to 128MB DDR shared video memory

PCI-Express® (PCI-E x16) slot available for upgrade

Sound:	AC '97 Audio, Dolby 5.1 (6-channel)

Peripherals:	Premium Multimedia Keyboard, 2-Button Wheel Mouse, Amplified Stereo Speakers

Ports/Other:	7 USB 2.0 (2 in front, 4 in back, 1 in Media Reader), 2 IEEE 1394 (1 in front, 1 in back), 1 VGA external connector, 1 parallel, 2 PS/2, 5 audio ports (2 in front, 3 in back)



Sorry, not all that detailed--it's from the manufacturer's website. I have been happy with my computer for about 2 years, but recently tried to upgrade from the integrated memory to increase gaming performance. I bought an XFX 8600gt 256mg 540mhz card and installed it in the slot. For about a day, the system seemed to work fine. Then, today, about 3-4 mins after I booted up the system, it crashed. Upon restart, a series of continuous beeps is heard (I assume from the BIOS.) I removed the video card and just started the system without any peripherals, only the power cord, and the same beeps occurred. 

Here is where I am confused. My bios is a Phoenix D686. I looked up the phoenix beep codes, and it seems like they are all in patterns. I could not find an answer for what the continuous beeps could mean. I hesitate to do more, because I am no computer expert in any sense of the word. If anyone could help me figure out what the issue is, I would greatly appreciate it.


Oh, and I also tested the system with just the keyboard attached, and the lights flashed, which if I am not incorrect would indicate that the power supply is functional. I am not positive, but I believe I have a 300w power supply, which falls within the range that this video card is supposed to work with.

Thanks in advance for any support.


----------



## jb_ (Dec 3, 2007)

I would guess your power supply failed since you added a power hungry device and shortly after that it died. A quality 300w PSU would be pushed (but _should_ run ok) with that system but a poorer quality one wouldn't have a hope.

When PSUs die, they tend to take out other components, usually the motherboard. Sorry, fact of life, you get what you pay for.

Seeing as it sounds like a socket 939 board you could probably find a replacement somewhere as they're not too old, but before that I would try a new PSU. Having said that, beeps can mean lots of things. Could also be your ram or CPU.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

The power supplies in E Machines are very poor quality so it would be wise to upgrade, especially since you're adding a new video card. The motherboards are known to be of questionable quality also.

The BIOS is likely Phoenix Award, and if so continuous repeating beeps usually indicates a problem with the memory. Try reseating the memory, and try booting with one stick at a time. Also remove the video card and try it with onboard video.

Post back with your results.


----------



## zaknafein72 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, jb_.

Thanks, mattlock. I will try reseating the memory, etc. Prior to the crash of the computer, I uninstalled the ATI integrated graphics drivers via device manager due to worries that they would interfere with the video card...should this impact my ability to boot the computer without the card? 

Also, if you think I should replace the power supply...what would you recommend? I don't think I will be doing any further upgrading, given that I will be getting a new computer in a couple of years when I go to college, so a good 350w or 400w supply should be sufficient. 

I don't have access to the computer right now, but when I do I will do some tests and report back. Thanks!



EDIT: Oh, and I know firsthand about the faulty motherboards. I recommended my computer to my grandmother after first receiving it and she bought a very similar model several months later. Just last week her computer died of--you guessed it--a malfunctioning motherboard. 
:sigh:


----------



## zaknafein72 (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh, and am I safe turning on the computer? If it fails the POST, is there any way that its components could sustain more damage?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

You don't need the video driver for the system to POST. At this point we just want to get the system to the POST screen. If it turns out to be the video card then boot into safe mode and uninstall the Nvidia drivers and reinstall the drivers for your onboard GFX.

You might also try clearing the CMOS by removing the battery for a few minutes and then reinstalling. If you do this you'll need to enter the BIOS upon 1st POST, load the setup defaults, Save and Exit.

Now for the replacement power supply I would recommend the Antec EA430, but it gives you no upgrade overhead.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371006


----------



## zaknafein72 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the assistance, guys, but it may be unneeded. Yesterday I went home and tried to boot the computer, just in case. Lo and behold, it passed the POST and booted fine without BIOS error. In fact, I could detect nothing wrong with the system at all. I was happy that the system booted, but I still have no idea why the system crashed in the first place. I will probably get that 430w supply anyway, (thanks mattlock), just for safety and because it's only 40$ right now at newegg. 

:4-dontkno

Are there any more tests I should do, now that the system is operational, to see if there are problems, and, if there are, what kinds of problems they would be? Also, is there any practical software way to measure the wattage that a computer is drawing, or would that be pointless anyway? 

Thanks for all the help. I'll post back if problems reoccur.


----------



## jb_ (Dec 3, 2007)

Download a copy of 3Dmark2003 and set it looping overnight.

No software to measure how much power a system is drawing from your wall plug, but you can buy a watt meter like the 'kill-a-watt' I think it's called, $30USD or there abouts.


----------



## zaknafein72 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks, jb_, but I was sort of wondering...why 3DMark 03 and not 05 or 06?


----------



## zaknafein72 (Jan 8, 2008)

Also, I was wondering, if running my setup with the 8600gt and the Antec 430w, would it be safe to overclock the card at all, and if so, to what extent? I'm just wondering- it's definitely not a necessity, I just wanted to know if it would even be possible or recommended to overclock on that psu.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

There's always inherient dangers when overclocking (void the warranty, possible damage, etc) As i said, the 430 doesn't give you a lot of overhead, but with good cooling it would likely handle a little OC.
As a representative of TSF, I can't recommend it for another, but personally I would do it. I look at overclocking like gambling. If you can't afford to cover the bet, then you shouldn't make the wager. Just my opinion.


----------



## jb_ (Dec 3, 2007)

zaknafein72 said:


> Also, I was wondering, if running my setup with the 8600gt and the Antec 430w, would it be safe to overclock the card at all, and if so, to what extent? I'm just wondering- it's definitely not a necessity, I just wanted to know if it would even be possible or recommended to overclock on that psu.


Quite hard to damage gear overclocking, but the risk is always there. In my experience the videocards memory is most likely to get damaged.

I recommended 3dmark 03 because I glanced at the specs of the machine in question and saw this ATI Radeon® Xpress 200 and figured that any of the newer versions would be a slideshow.


----------

